# R.O. unit.



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally got the RO unit up and running. I've had it for years, from way back in the day when I ran an aquarium store. We have plenty of rain water storage but wanted to have the filter set up for those months when we have no rain and a lot of live in helpers. 
It'll filter 150 gallon per 24 hours at a TDS of about 5ppm.
We've just ordered a few spare membranes and spun poly filters. 

As a bonus R.O. water is a fantastic cleaner, spray it onto glass and wipe off and it'll sparkle.... Great for cleaning out washing machines and dishwashers etc. Will pull water soluble deposits off of anything.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

how long can you store the membranes ?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, enlighten me - what's an RO unit? :scratch


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Guesses for what a R.O. is*



PrepN4Good said:


> Ok, enlighten me - what's an RO unit? :scratch


Right On!

Run Off

Ready Owner

Recreational Olives

Really Old

Rust Oleum

Rule Out

But these are some dictionary options:

R/O Role Of (casting/acting) 
R/O Removal Of 
R/O Read Only 
R/O Reverse Osmosis 
R/O Registered Office (UK) 
R/O Resident Of 
R/O Rule Out 
R/O Radio Operator 
R/O Receive Only 
R/O Rough Opening 
R/O Reporting Officer 
R/O Routing Order (freight) 
R/O Request Off

My guess, and purely guess with some logic relative to the water connection is..........Reverse Osmosis!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> how long can you store the membranes ?


I don't know what 'they' recommend but I've stored them for 10 years or more (bought a bulk lot many years ago), just ordered new though as we're on our last one.

We don't really NEED to run an R.O. unit, we could just go a bit easier on the water but it was just sitting there. It does mean I can have a long hot shower at the end of the day to ease these aching bones  .
It's hooked up to it's own independent solar system (for the booster pump). We'll run it until the tank is 2/3 full the shut it down again, leave a bit of space in the tank in case we do get some rain....

We have two polyspun filters pre-pump (10 and 5 micron) and two pre reverse osmosis filter (2 and 1 micron I think), no carbon as we don't have chlorine in our water but will have to get a new globe for the UV filter so we can add that as there is a chance we'll get algae growth in the system.

10 micron - 5 micron - pump - 2 micron - 1 micron - UV filter - R.O. membrane


----------

